# Alfine Shifters with J or H-bar



## Jvan_wert (Apr 8, 2007)

Is anybody using Afline trigger shifter with a Titec J-bar or H-bar? If so what are your impressions and in what position do you have the shifter. A picture would be cool to.


----------



## komekomegaijin (Nov 9, 2008)

Jvan, seems you didn't get a response to your question!

For a couple of days now I've been searching all over the net and this forum for an answer to the same question. I can't even find any "post you IGH bike" threads to look at the pics...

I used to be able to find info on the J and H bars pretty easily but now that I'm seriously considering one I find the info. I thought, from memory, that one of the has slightly longer grip areas that could fit a shifter, though the brake levers have to be mounted on the "upper" grip area.

Can anyone help us out or know of a thread that already exists that will help us?


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Threads here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=534974

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=549168&highlight=trigger

Video here of me using them on an Jones H-bar (similar config):


----------



## komekomegaijin (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks Baker! Just what the doctor ordered!


----------



## Alana (Oct 17, 2007)

I posted a question on this about the twist shifter but I don't think it ever got an answer. I ended up just putting it on the right bottom arm, leaves only a small grip space there though, bout 50mm.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Sorry, I missed this thread. I tried a Alfine trigger on Titec H bars, didn't like it. When I mounted it on the grip end, the triggers jabbed my hand. When I mounted it on the bull horn, it made the bull horn useless. I switch to a grip shift, like Alana says, a very short grip space is left. Any slip-on grip slides off, no shorty bolt-ons I am aware of. I built up some grip tape to match the grip shift, it works ok on a commuter bike.


----------

